# Lowe 1652vpt



## BigRiver01 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello all first time poster, I have a Lowe 1652vpt and I have a Mercury 60/45 jet on it. I have run this combo for 10 years now and I would like to repower soon. My plate on it says up to a 50 or 55 hp but I wonder because the same year boat but in a 1752vpt it can accept a 90/65 jet. This 17 foot boat is only about 25 pounds heavier than my 16 footer. What do you all think I should do , I really want a Merc 90/65 on it. I run the Susquehanna River here in Harrisburg, PA and I could use the extra hp. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2010)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! 

Lets see that bad boy! Jet Boats awesome. I always get the urge for one.


----------



## wolfmjc (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome, you will love this site! lots of great ideas. just a thought is there any difference in the transom hight or the depth of the sides between the two size boats? that would make a big differece on the horsepower rating...


----------



## BigRiver01 (Mar 1, 2010)

Same transom height just 25-50 lbs heavier. I see guys out in Missouri put giant outboards on small aluminums. Doesn't anyone follow the capacity plates on their boats??


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 1, 2010)

I could see a weight issue coming into play. The 17' though similar weight has a foot more length to offset the weight of the motor.


----------



## turne032 (Mar 22, 2010)

I say,

bigger is better

get one of those bad boys.

the only problem is insurance reasons. if a motor is more power than the boats rated some insurance companies will not insure it.

but that boat will handle that with no problem!!!!


----------

